# Hello from Germany



## BuckerooBonzai (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello.  I have been practicing TKD for 24 years now and just found this forum.  It looks like a great place and I look forward to visiting it often.  I have been on Active Duty in the Army for 16 years now and just PCS'd to Germany after four years at West Point.  Greetings to all.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, BuckerooB. Nice to have you.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 6, 2016)

BuckerooBonzai said:


> Hello.  I have been practicing TKD for 24 years now and just found this forum.  It looks like a great place and I look forward to visiting it often.  I have been on Active Duty in the Army for 16 years now and just PCS'd to Germany after four years at West Point.  Greetings to all.


Hey welcome aboard! Hope Germany is being good to you  x


----------



## MaMaD (Sep 6, 2016)

welcome BuckerooBonzai to MT.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Sep 6, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 6, 2016)

Ｗｅｌｃｏｍｅ。


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 9, 2016)

Howdy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 12, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## donald1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello!


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 27, 2016)

Did you fight your way out of the 8th dimension yet?


----------



## marques (Oct 27, 2016)

Welcome!
And yes, it is a great place. Usually.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 27, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Brian King (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Thank you for your service.
Germany is good duty, congrats. Spent a number of years there back in the 80's but all the posts have been closed and are long gone. LOL some of the bars are still active...
Where are you in Germany?
Again welcome to MT
Regards
Brian King


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 13, 2017)

Brian King said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk! Thank you for your service.
> Germany is good duty, congrats. Spent a number of years there back in the 80's but all the posts have been closed and are long gone. LOL some of the bars are still active...
> Where are you in Germany?
> Again welcome to MT
> ...



Sorry!  I was out of the loop for a while here on the forum.

I am in the K-town area.  So amazing here.  I'd been trying to get to Germany for years and finally managed it this last summer.  Such a great assignment.

I was also stationed two different time sin Korea--which was also just amazing!


----------



## Jedmus (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to MT  Which style of Tae-Kwondo do you train in?


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 26, 2017)

Jedmus said:


> Welcome to MT  Which style of Tae-Kwondo do you train in?



Chung Do Kwon KKW/WTF style with the Taegeuk poomsae.


----------



## Jedmus (Apr 26, 2017)

BuckerooBonzai said:


> Chung Do Kwon KKW/WTF style with the Taegeuk poomsae.



Nice to see someone from Chung Do Kwan on here, I train in Ch'ang Hon / ITF Tae-Kwondo myself. Would you say your training is more sport style or traditional Kukkiwon?


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 26, 2017)

Jedmus said:


> Nice to see someone from Chung Do Kwan on here, I train in Ch'ang Hon / ITF Tae-Kwondo myself. Would you say your training is more sport style or traditional Kukkiwon?



I like to think that it is more traditional style.  I started training in the early '90's and had the chance to personally train under GM Lee Tae-Sung for a while and he is what I try to style my training and teaching after.  I am not in TKD for the sport aspects myself but I realize that some students are very much into it for that reason.   

I personally do not compete anymore but I have some students who do and I try to help them be competitive in the Sport style but that is not my forte.


----------



## Jedmus (Apr 26, 2017)

BuckerooBonzai said:


> I like to think that it is more traditional style.  I started training in the early '90's and had the chance to personally train under GM Lee Tae-Sung for a while and he is what I try to style my training and teaching after.  I am not in TKD for the sport aspects myself but I realize that some students are very much into it for that reason.
> 
> I personally do not compete anymore but I have some students who do and I try to help them be competitive in the Sport style but that is not my forte.



It's good to hear that while you prefer the more traditional side of TKD that you still understand people's interest in it as a sport. it's rare you find someone who doesn't hate on the sports side of it.

I have always been interested in training in Kukkiwon, to see what the main differences are between it and the Ch'ang Hon style I study and see what I can take from it to improve my Tae-Kwondo.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 26, 2017)

BuckerooBonzai said:


> Hello.  I have been practicing TKD for 24 years now and just found this forum.  It looks like a great place and I look forward to visiting it often.  I have been on Active Duty in the Army for 16 years now and just PCS'd to Germany after four years at West Point.  Greetings to all.



Welcome to MT!


----------

